# Water Change Problem



## rustedzeke (13 Oct 2013)

I am about to start my first planted aquarium in a 100 litre tank. I have experience in maintaining tropical aquaria but I focussed on the fish rather than plants.
I have selected some point next week to start up the aquarium, but I recently had a thought; how do I get the water into the aquarium?
Previously I filled up a 10 or 20 litre bucket and just poured it in, which whooshed up everything inside the aquarium and caused chaos, but everything settled down in the end and it was fine.
Now that I am doing a planted aquarium, there is fertilizer that needs to stay as a bottom layer, and I have been recommended to fill the aquarium up to a few centimeters for easy planting, and then afterwards to fill it up completely.

The problem is, how do I get 100 litres of water in the aquarium without having to pour huge volumes of water in with a bucket? (Besides getting a small cup and painstakingly getting the water into the aquarium, which would take hours.)

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## Martin cape (13 Oct 2013)

I place a bowl onto the substrate and pour from bucket into it. Stops all sand kicking up


----------



## tim (13 Oct 2013)

You can cover the scape with a good layer of bubble wrap then fill with a bucket (slowly) hosepipe, or ibex found a clean watering can with rose attachment great for filling/ water changes.


----------



## Andy Thurston (13 Oct 2013)

Aug 9, 2013 - YouTube
Heres a timelapse of my fill

We started filling through spraybar and then just put hose on top of a rock


----------

